# Java Applet Kugelstapel



## Gast (9. Nov 2005)

Hallo Leute,
ich möchte einen Kugelstapel mit Java programmieren.
Da wir im Informatikunterricht z.zt. Schleifen nehandeln, muss dies ja irgendwie mit Schleifen möglich sein..
Nur wie sieht das aus?

Mit einem Kugelstapen meine ich ein Dreieck, was aus lauter Punkten mit 16px Durchmesser besteht.
Die Spitze ist oben.
Und es werden jede Zeile eine Kugel mehr.
Sagen wir mal es sollen in der untersten Reihe 10 Kugeln sein.

Wer kann helfen odr hat einen geeigneten Internetlink??



Vielen Dank im Vorraus!!!

Martin


----------



## Sky (9. Nov 2005)

Wie soll denn die Verteilung aussehen ?

So (linksbündig): 
	
	
	
	





```
x
xx
xxx
xxxx
```

oder "zentriert" ( oberstes x steht dann in der Mitte)

Allgemein: Du brauchst eine Komponente, die Dir deine Kugel zeichnet und eine Schleife, welche die Kugeln positioniert. Wenn Du fertigen Quellcode suchst, so kann ich Dir leider nicht helfen... ansonsten könntest Du ja auch mal deinen Ansatz zeigen und sagen, wo Du Problem hast.


----------



## Mag1c (9. Nov 2005)

Und immer schön dran denken:

wir helfen hier bei Problemen weiter ... aber wir lösen keine ganzen Aufgaben. Also zeig mal, was du schon gemacht hast und wo du nicht weiterkommst !   :wink: 

Gruß
Mag1c


----------

